# Your typical intro



## m60g (Feb 27, 2009)

Hello

Welcome aboard


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2009)

Hey! Thanks


----------



## m_jel (Apr 21, 2009)

where do you usually go around toronto? I'm in pickering so I usually hit up dagmar :S


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2009)

I dont live exactly in Toronto, I live in Richmond Hill which is almost about 45min north. I usually go to Horseshoe or Blue Mountain, they're only around 45 minutes away from me.
I've never been to Dagmar, to be honest.


----------



## m_jel (Apr 21, 2009)

richmond hill eh? i know some people from there from school. Stick with Horseshoe and Blue, dagmar's a piece of crap. Try out MSLM, apparently that's pretty good now, I only remember it from probably 6 years ago


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2009)

Dagmar isnt too good eh? I heard their park was decent but maybe I heard it from the wrong people  haha
I havent ever taken my board to MSLM, I skied their when I was little but beyond that I dont know much about their slopes and park. I keep getting told to go there, so maybe I'll drop by and shred there this season!
Let me know if you get there before me, I definitely want to know whats goin there.


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

Are they good with the colleges, the canadians?


----------



## gnarbiscuits (Oct 10, 2009)

Welcome 

Blue Mountain is pretty cool. I have friends in Collingwood, I've spent a lot of time in that area. Never got to ride Blue Mountain though... but it IS an Intrawest resort (same peeps who run Whistler/Blackcomb, Steamboat, Copper...). 

Did you go see the Telus Triple Challenge there last year? It was sweet


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2009)

RidePowder said:


> Are they good with the colleges, the canadians?


I single handedly picked the WORST college to go to, and if I wasnt in so deep into the program and student loans I'd probably switch to another school.
Canada does have some pretty reputable universities though, with reputation varying based on the program you're looking to get into.



> Welcome
> 
> Blue Mountain is pretty cool. I have friends in Collingwood, I've spent a lot of time in that area. Never got to ride Blue Mountain though... but it IS an Intrawest resort (same peeps who run Whistler/Blackcomb, Steamboat, Copper...).
> 
> Did you go see the Telus Triple Challenge there last year? It was sweet


You spend a lot of time in Collingwood, but havent been to blue?  you're funny. Blue is pretty good, I learned to board there actually. I didnt go to blue at all last season, but then again I only got out a handful of times.. its depressing really! But yeah, I like blue. Its bigger then Horseshoe but I find that it can get insanely busy.

I didnt see the Telus Triple Challenge, seems like i missed out.


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

What are you studying?

Im in 3/6 years into a Public Relations, Psychology double major and taking on composite materials engineering for gig's and shits. Trying to get internships with some snowboarding companies this year


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2009)

RidePowder said:


> What are you studying?
> 
> Im in 3/6 years into a Public Relations, Psychology double major and taking on composite materials engineering for gig's and shits. Trying to get internships with some snowboarding companies this year



Impressive! Getting an internship at a snowboarding company seems like it would be a blast. 

Right now Im finishing up a diploma in dental hygiene, then Im transferring to UBC for a bachelors in dental sciences and a masters in public health.


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

yea it would be sick

unfortunately it looks like Im going to be more likely working with Current Designs Kayaks, or a composites plastics manufacturing plant.

But Im crossing my fingers for a snowboard internship


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2009)

Im sure if you market yourself enough, theres bound to be a snowboarding company that'll take you in, even if it isnt the most hype company. From there you can only go higher, no?


----------



## bobepfd (Oct 28, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! I'm working on a Nursing degree myself, it sucks being a college student and trying to find time to shred. The small hill I board is only about 45 minutes from me to and it's cheap, another nice thing if you're a student. If you ever feel like shredding in WNY hit me up!


----------



## m_jel (Apr 21, 2009)

yea, dagmar has a decent park, but I've heard that MSLM is one of the best in ontario, and i think lift tickets are around the same price. Really, dagmar isn't really worth the money, but its the closest to me so i go. Where do you go to school? I'm at York taking kinesiology


----------



## gnarbiscuits (Oct 10, 2009)

dasenergi said:


> You spend a lot of time in Collingwood, but havent been to blue?  you're funny. Blue is pretty good, I learned to board there actually. I didnt go to blue at all last season, but then again I only got out a handful of times.. its depressing really! But yeah, I like blue. Its bigger then Horseshoe but I find that it can get insanely busy.
> 
> I didnt see the Telus Triple Challenge, seems like i missed out.


Whenever I go there the snow sucks!(never been there mid-winter...) And I'm used to actual mountains . I really don't mean to be a snob, but Blue Mountain is more like a foothill lol


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2009)

gnarbiscuits said:


> Whenever I go there the snow sucks!(never been there mid-winter...) And I'm used to actual mountains . I really don't mean to be a snob, but Blue Mountain is more like a foothill lol


hahaha omg don't even worry, I fully know that all the 'mountains' here are more like speed bumps. But what can ya do? I try to make do with what Ive got.


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2009)

bobepfd said:


> Welcome to the forum! I'm working on a Nursing degree myself, it sucks being a college student and trying to find time to shred. The small hill I board is only about 45 minutes from me to and it's cheap, another nice thing if you're a student. If you ever feel like shredding in WNY hit me up!


I feel that, a lot of times its a juggling act. I have a couple hills not too far from me but it would be sweet to live even closer.



> yea, dagmar has a decent park, but I've heard that MSLM is one of the best in ontario, and i think lift tickets are around the same price. Really, dagmar isn't really worth the money, but its the closest to me so i go. Where do you go to school? I'm at York taking kinesiology



MSLM is that hype eh? Im starting to feel like I've been missing out.

I go to the shittiest school ever, haha. Its a private college on yonge & shep called aplus institute (sounds cheesyyyy).


----------



## gnarbiscuits (Oct 10, 2009)

Hey, if there's snow, you have no excuse not to ride!


----------

